

Patent holder attempts to put x-plane out of business - zobzu
http://www.x-plane.com/x-world/lawsuit/

======
noonespecial
This title isn't quite right. Uniloc does not want to put x-plane out of
business. They want to reap some of the profits from the app without doing any
work.

They're rent seekers, not enemy combatants.

His "fight to the death" spirit is admirable, but he is turning a simple
robbery into mortal combat. I so very much hope he wins big.

~~~
shmerl
They aren't rent seekers. They are protection racket money extortionists.

~~~
noonespecial
No, they're classic rent seekers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rent-seeking>

 _...rent-seeking is an attempt to obtain economic rent by manipulating the
social or political environment in which economic activities occur..._

 _Many current studies of rent-seeking focus on efforts to capture various
monopoly privileges stemming from government regulation of free competition._

In practice, the difference comes to this: Its the government's clubs that
finally smash your business, not the troll's.

